

Tesla Co-Founder: Electric Cars with 500+ Mile Range by 2020 - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/08/tesla-co-founder-martin-eberhard-electric-cars-batteries-500-miles-10-years.php

======
protomyth
Sub 15 minute recharge time would be more welcome.

